# International Beer Shop



## Macca17 (10/12/09)

In the area so popped in for a look, came away with some Nail Brewing Oatmeal Stout, some type of Leffe
I haven't seen before and a gift box containing beers I can't pronounce, something from Canada I believe,
didn't realise there were so many beers I still have left to try  And I suspect there are many more out there I 
would be unable to try  Oh well with have to brew them instead :lol:


----------



## thanme (10/12/09)

Yeah, I love wandering around that place just looking at the awesome bottles 

Word on the street is they are getting a small shipment of SNPA next week too!


----------



## Macca17 (10/12/09)

NME said:


> Yeah, I love wandering around that place just looking at the awesome bottles
> 
> Word on the street is they are getting a small shipment of SNPA next week too!



Darn, I will just have to go back then


----------



## Macca17 (16/12/09)

Went back today and picked up a carton of the SNPA and also a six pack of their porter and of
their stout


----------



## Spoonta (16/12/09)

yep I love that joint


----------



## thanme (16/12/09)

What did the carton on SNPA set you back?
I had a call saying it was in stock. Typical it was a day I didn't drive to work!


----------



## johnw (16/12/09)

SNPA was going for $25 for a 4 pack. not sure about a carton.

Gotta be quick i reckon, i went in last night and i saw a few empty cartons of the stout, porter and pale ale.


----------



## Pete2501 (16/12/09)

NME said:


> What did the carton on SNPA set you back?
> I had a call saying it was in stock. Typical it was a day I didn't drive to work!



Same here. A carton is going for $140 but I was told a six pack was $39 so  

I'm leaving work for that place in about.... 51mins give or take. 

Apologies for the extra post about old news.


----------



## thanme (16/12/09)

Race ya 

Nah I won't be able to get in til tomorrow. I hope I don't miss out!


----------



## Pete2501 (16/12/09)

I'm pretty anxious to get my hands on some. I don't think I'll be this buzzed when opening xmas presents. I'm at the peak of my SNPA hype-o-meter. 

They received 14 cartons of the SNPA and several cartons of each of the other beer styles. Cold freighted to Europe then regular to the eastern states and regular to WA.


----------



## Macca17 (16/12/09)

Didn't actually get the price, $140 sounds about right though, wasn't cheap even with the members discount,
but as a one off for chrissy, thought i may as well.
Only a few cartons left, so better hurry.


----------



## Pete2501 (16/12/09)

T-minus 13mins and counting.


They Guy I spoke to said it took around a week for 10 cartons of the SNPA to sell out last time. So that's like 10.5 days for this.

Ready, get set, go!

I'ma beat you NME


----------



## thanme (16/12/09)

Pete2501 said:


> I'm pretty anxious to get my hands on some. I don't think I'll be this buzzed when opening xmas presents.



:lol: 
As much as that made me laugh, I kinda know how you feel


----------



## Pete2501 (16/12/09)

I'm just leaving the shop now 6x SNPA 1x Porter and 1x Stout.


----------



## thanme (16/12/09)

Thanks for live update 

Will expect photos and raves while you're drinking it now btw.


----------



## Pete2501 (16/12/09)

NME said:


> Thanks for live update  Will expect photos and raves while you're drinking it now btw.



This is me holding my beer driving down Kwinana Hwy. 


Edit: Location


----------



## Macca17 (16/12/09)

Your bottle looks different to mine, can't quite put my finger on the difference.


























Oh that's it, it still has it's cap on


----------



## sinkas (16/12/09)

man you 2 need ******* help


----------



## joecast (16/12/09)

dont know about that. might buuy a bottle for that price, but if you are in need of a nice apa, grab a six pack of local stuff (ie lcpa) for $20.
or, if you NEED snpa, hop on a plane for $1000 round trip and buy it closer to the source for about $8/six pack. not to mention all the other goodies you could try. anyway, probably getting a bit off topic. 
enjoy!


----------



## Pete2501 (16/12/09)

View attachment 33939


sinkas said:


> man you 2 need ******* help



Nah it's alright the misses will clean up the apple core mess in the car. 

So I got home and was like "NME deserves more event shots". 

So here is me looking at my beers then putting my beers in the fridge. Later on I'm planning drinking the beers. :icon_cheers: 

As requested I'll provide pics and my thoughts.

Edit: picture sequence


----------



## thanme (16/12/09)

Hahaha. Onya Pete


----------



## Pete2501 (17/12/09)

I feel inadequate trying to trying to review beers on some sort of professional level so I WON'T! :icon_drunk: Let's just say I'll spill the beans on what I thought. 

Smooth mouth feel I think that's got to do with a low carbonation. It's not nearly as sharp as a LCPA. Something that surprised me was how golden it was. It's got a definite 4 part flavour process. First the aroma of the hops before you drink which is quite citrusy. Then the first lot of carb bubbles build up on your tongue and you get that hop flavour. The hop flavour feels really quite mellow at first but I think that's only because all the flavours are really balanced. Once you've lost the hops you start noticing the malt backbone. It's not cloying it's just malt sweetness. It must be the simple two row barley that gives it that simple malt flavour but I don't know nearly enough about this to comment. Finally you're left with the hop bitterness as the carbonation builds up as the beer passes over your tongue. Which as I just googled seems to be how the taste receptors on your tongue are arranged. 

http://www.thegeminiweb.com/babyboomer/?p=272

After reading back what I've written it seems the malt sweetness is received at first with the aroma of the hops then the bitterness is left as an after taste as the beer passes the back of the tongue. Really there seems to be two parts to this. Aroma from the smell plus the sweetness then losing that aroma and the transition to the bitterness overwhelming the sweetness. 


Here's me trying to talk about the SNPA first the first time.


----------



## thanme (17/12/09)

HAhahhaa. Loved the first take of the video ;P
Your initial reactions sound a lot like me and a new beer "smells...mm..oooh...aah".

Really looking forward to giving this a go tomorrow! Assuming they haven't run out.


----------



## Pete2501 (17/12/09)

NME said:


> HAhahhaa. Loved the first take of the video ;P
> Your initial reactions sound a lot like me and a new beer "smells...mm..oooh...aah".
> 
> Really looking forward to giving this a go tomorrow! Assuming they haven't run out.




Hahaha yeah it was gold. I was like "uh... how do I pour if... Oh... that's not going to... but... ahh... *pause* Ok! And we're back". 

I really couldn't taste much. After having a glass of my my first all Amarillo boil brew it was almost like SNPA had no hop flavour. Cascade isn't nearly as citrusy as a final hop. 

For your sake I hope they haven't run out. In one of the most random of chances they do run out, I'll save you one of mine. I've still got 3 left. And a port and stout.


----------



## thanme (17/12/09)

Ooh. Thanks 
I'm going in after work, so I'll let you know.


----------



## pbrosnan (17/12/09)

Macca17 said:


> Didn't actually get the price, $140 sounds about right though, wasn't cheap even with the members discount,
> but as a one off for chrissy, thought i may as well.
> Only a few cartons left, so better hurry.



It's a great beer but considering that's about 4 times what you'd pay in the US I can't bring myself to do it. Enjoy!


----------



## Pete2501 (17/12/09)

pbrosnan said:


> It's a great beer but considering that's about 4 times what you'd pay in the US I can't bring myself to do it. Enjoy!



It works out to be $6.60 per bottle. Which about standard. My local has several import beers going for this and they're available every day of the year. 

Also if you're comparing what you'd pay in the US you should really factor in the flight there and back. Also factor in if you'd have enough money to buy beer because America is in a recession.

In short I think you owe it to yourself to buy a couple.


----------



## pbrosnan (17/12/09)

Pete2501 said:


> It works out to be $6.60 per bottle. Which about standard. My local has several import beers going for this and they're available every day of the year.
> 
> Also if you're comparing what you'd pay in the US you should really factor in the flight there and back. Also factor in if you'd have enough money to buy beer because America is in a recession.
> 
> In short I think you owe it to yourself to buy a couple.


This discussion's been had before with regard to other imports and no-one's come up with any real explanation as to massive price difference. I had a few SNPAs early in the year (and some of SN's Torpedo) but given the huge range of craft beers in the US and the low prices I was rather catholic in my tastes. And I've given up looking for excuses as to why beer is so expensive here, we are just being ripped off. Hence we AG homebrew.


----------



## Pete2501 (18/12/09)

pbrosnan said:


> And I've given up looking for excuses as to why beer is so expensive here, we are just being ripped off. Hence we AG homebrew.



I'm not at the AG stage yet but when I have that control over my beers then perhaps I'll be a little more understanding.


----------



## thanme (18/12/09)

Wooo! Got mine last night. 
Had a bottle and it wasn't nearly what I was expecting, but I was still blown away by it. It tastes awesome and every element of the beer seems to work together. Glad I bought 6


----------

